# Kona what to do....



## lprstn (Aug 11, 2008)

Ok, I am so late planning out a sketchy itinerary for this trip I need help.  We love to travel and be active while doing so, and my DH is a meat and potatoes kinda guy.  We don't really want to snorkel, kayak, a luau (we do that all the time when we travel and this is our 3rd time to Hawaii) We are staying at the Wyndam Royal Sea Cliff, and I need some guidance on the following...

- Where to eat?
- What are a MUST do, since we won't be coming here again soon?
- What are somethings we can do for free?
- What are somethings we may want to pay for a tour off.
- What are some romantic things we can do, since we don't have the kids with us?


----------



## Luanne (Aug 11, 2008)

lprstn said:


> - Where to eat?


Huggo's
Four Seasons (haven't eaten there yet, but will on our next trip)
Bamboo (in Hawi)
Cafe Pesto



> - What are a MUST do, since we won't be coming here again soon?


Volcano National Park



> - What are somethings we can do for free?


Beach
Walk around town 
Drive around the island (well, the gas will cost)



> - What are somethings we may want to pay for a tour off.


Our favorite is the snorkle cruise with Fair Wind, but you already said you don't want to snorkel



> - What are some romantic things we can do, since we don't have the kids with us?


We only go with our kids so can't help.  But to me, the "best" thing is just to have drinks somewhere with a gorgeous view.  That could be on your lanai, or at one of the many bars and restaurants that offer this.

A site I like to get info on Kona and the Big Island is http://www.konaweb.com.  They have restaurant reviews there among all of the other information provided.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 11, 2008)

I have written extensive travel journals on the Big Island, with detailed information on dining and tours.  The link in my sig line with get you to the index of the journals within which you'll find reviews of individual restaurants, activities, etc.

It was a romantic booze cruise, that was fun w/o kids:





As for something free, there are wonderful sunsets at the Old Kona Airport Beach State Park:


----------



## Jim Bryan (Aug 11, 2008)

It should be quiet where you're going.


----------



## rsnash (Aug 11, 2008)

*Kona Coffee Tour*

We enjoyed our tour of Bay View Farms and learned a lot about Kona coffee. Real Kona coffee makes a much better souvenir for those you buy gifts for than a Hawaiian shirt or mumu.  Plus, they have the worlds best Macadamia Nuts, dry roasted and unsalted, so they are excellent to use in recipes. They don't even compare with commercial mac nuts, like those from Mauna Lau, which are puny and way too salty.

The tour is free, but of course, it ends up at their tasting room and company store. Excellent products, well worth it. And the views on the drive to and from were breathtaking.


----------



## hibbeln (Aug 11, 2008)

If you like fishing, it is supposed to be one of the best deep sea fishing spots in the world off of Kona......especially for marlin.  The reason is that the continental shelf (???I think that's right???) drops off about 1 mile offshore so you don't need to go far to reach "Deep Sea Fishing".  When you're on land, look out and you can see the boats offshore.


----------



## azsunluvr (Aug 11, 2008)

During your drive around the island (because that's a given), be sure to stop at Tex Drive-In in Honokaa for hot malasadas! 

Have a nice buffet dinner at Kai at the Sheraton Keauhou. The views and grounds at the hotel are quite romantic, and you might even see a wedding in progress.

Like TimeShare Von, I also have Hawaii journals on igougo.com and there are plenty of other journals there to read. I'm sure you'll find that there's more than you can possibly do in the time you'll be there. Have fun! Kona is a wonderful place.


----------



## KevinRS (Aug 11, 2008)

*See the Manta Rays!*

I know you said you didn't want to snorkel, so I am assuming that you don't dive either... but if you would do a tour out to snorkel with the Manta Rays (at night) it is NOT your typical snorkel trip, I think it is WELL worthwhile... incredible in fact... It was the highlight of our trip.


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 11, 2008)

I was going to suggest the Manta Rays too, but I stayed dry when I saw them.  There is an observation deck at the Sheraton where you can watch the Manta Rays.  They turn on a bright light underwater, which attracts plankton, which in turn, attracts the rays.

Walk through the bar and get to the observation area on the ocean side.  There will be other people there, I guarantee it.

Best suggestion though, is to get Big Island Revealed.  If you don't bring it with you, you can find lots of places selling it there.  The book has so many great ideas.  You'll think it's well worth the money!

Sue


----------



## BevL (Aug 11, 2008)

I LOVE Kona - we've switched our trip next year from SW Florida back to Kona.  We took the tour at the Kona Coast, definitely was worth it as we got discounts on helicopter tours, booze cruise - Body Glove was great fun.

I really enjoyed the Place of Refuge south of Kona.  I'm kind of a history buff and although it's not exciting, it's kind of interesting.  On the way we toured a coffee plantation and learned a lot about Kona coffee.  If the lava is flowing where you can hike out to see it, to me that's an absolute must.  It is thrilling to see new earth being created!!!  We did a helicopter tour this time and that was very cool.

Not a night life place at all, which suits us fine, we're not really the party types - except for on the booze cruise!!

And yeah, definitely get the Big Island Revealed book and read it well, it's pretty much an essential.

Have a great time.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 11, 2008)

The Manta Ray Snorkel trip is amazing, but you said you are on a budget and it's pricey.  A good second choice is seeing the Manta Rays for free at the Sheraton.   You need to arrive about dusk, then park in the parking lot and follow the sidewalk around the hotel on the right - staying close to the hotel.  Eventually you will come to some steps that take you right up to the observation platform without having to walk through the hotel.  We could see several huge manta rays feeding on the plankton attracted by the light - it was great!  (And FREE!)

We went on a great booze cruise out of Kona as well.  Great appetizers, and generous, all you could drink, live music and hula.  It was so much fun!

If you go to the Place of Refuge (and you should) you really have to snorkel there, even if you don't  snorkel any where else.  Right in the next little bay there is a natural lava bench called Two Step and that little bay has the best snorkeling and turtles I've ever seen and we snorkel a lot!  Take a picnic lunch and go early - plan to make a day of it.  Park in the lot for the Place of Refuge (it's a National Park so there's an entry fee.)  We parked right by the ranger shack so that we didn't have to worry about the stuff in our car while we snorkeled - well worth the $5 park admission fee.  Then walk back out the short driveway to the road, turn left and take the next driveway back toward the ocean.  You will see people out on the lava bench kind of lined up to get in the water at Two Step - a natural step set into the lava bench that make it easy to get in the water.  The snorkeling there is awesome and the place is crawling with turtles.  After you snorkel, go back to your car and drive to the opposite end of the parking lot and then take the dirt road that leads off the left.  It will take you to a beautiful picnic area right on the ocean with picnic tables and restrooms.  If it's still pretty early, tour the Place of Refuge, and then come back and eat your lunch.  If not, have lunch and then tour the park.  We went back 3 times in 2 weeks we enjoyed it so much - and if you keep your receipt the admission is good for 7 days.


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 11, 2008)

I agree, Place of Refuge is great and the snorkeling was fantastic.

Sue


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 11, 2008)

Here's another vote for snorkeling at Two Step.  As many times as we've been to the Big Island, last September was our first time to snorkel there . . . and Denise is right . . . it's a great place that is very easy snorkeling with wonderful sights (fish, turtles and pretty coral).






This journal includes snorkeling at Two Step:  http://www.igougo.com/journal-j6858...To_Do_-_The_Big_Island_of_Hawaii.html#1339982 .


----------



## debraxh (Aug 11, 2008)

I would say another "must do" is driving Route 19 on the Hamakua Coast.  Include the 4 mi. scenic route, visit the Botanical Gardens (not free but not expensive) and visit Laupahoehoe Point park -- perfect place for a picnic.

I've always wanted to take one of the tours down into the Waipio Valley, but haven't got around to it yet ;-)


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 11, 2008)

debraxh said:


> I would say another "must do" is driving Route 19 on the Hamakua Coast.  Include the 4 mi. scenic route, visit the Botanical Gardens (not free but not expensive) and visit Laupahoehoe Point park -- perfect place for a picnic.
> 
> I've always wanted to take one of the tours down into the Waipio Valley, but haven't got around to it yet ;-)



I forgot about the Botanical Gardens and that 4 mile drive - another must-do!


----------



## jehb2 (Aug 12, 2008)

Also on your drive around the island there is this awesome place for banana bread.  We absolutely love it.  I'll have to look up the info/address.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 12, 2008)

During that must-do drive around the island, while down near South Point, and after you stop at the Punaluu Bake Shop in Naalehu for the best Hawaiian baked goods on the planet, be sure to stop by the black sand beach at Punaluu.  While there, watch for sea turtles in the tidepools and sunning on the beach.  They're awesome!

Dave


----------



## philemer (Aug 12, 2008)

lprstn said:


> Ok, I am so late planning out a sketchy itinerary for this trip I need help.  We love to travel and be active while doing so, and my DH is a meat and potatoes kinda guy.  We don't really want to snorkel, kayak, a luau (we do that all the time when we travel and this is our 3rd time to Hawaii) We are staying at the Wyndam Royal Sea Cliff, and I need some guidance on the following...
> 
> - Where to eat?



Check www.konaweb.com and www.tripadvisor.com for rest. reviews. I'm skipping Huggos after reading some of the reviews.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 12, 2008)

philemer said:


> Check www.konaweb.com and www.tripadvisor.com for rest. reviews. I'm skipping Huggos after reading some of the reviews.



We love Huggos for the setting and the desserts.  Maybe we'll just go for those next trip.


----------



## lprstn (Aug 12, 2008)

*Thanks so much!!!*

Keep it coming...I talked DH into snorkeling, and will definately go to Tex ... I love you all...for being so helpful.  Thanks!!!


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 12, 2008)

I have only been to Kona once.  but we are going next year.  I loved the Big Island and after I retire I hope to buy there.  

We did the Place of Rufuge and Black Sands Beach and of course the Volcano.  

I am into local wines (and at home not so local)  I love the Volcanic Wines and the winery is in a little town by  the Volcano.  I was in that town and didnt know it.  So that will be a must for me.


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Aug 12, 2008)

*A couple more ideas*

If you like to hike, the Hawaii Forest and Trails Organization leads wonderful hikes into areas you can't get into otherwise.  Not free, but they are very well done!  I think you probably can find them on the web.....there hikes do fill up.  Their office is right near the airport.

Check out the farmer's markets, too.  The biggest is in Hilo.  I know they have it on Saturday; I'm not sure about other days.  But there are smaller ones....we went to one in Waimea where we got some nice lavendar products for gifts, and the one in Kona is next to the Catholic Church, about four days a week.  Good place to get produce, Kona coffee at a little better price...fun to wander around.

I love the Big Island, and agree with all the other suggestions, too!

have fun!

Barb


----------



## lynne (Aug 12, 2008)

Hawaiibarb said:


> If you like to hike, the Hawaii Forest and Trails Organization leads wonderful hikes into areas you can't get into otherwise.  Not free, but they are very well done!  I think you probably can find them on the web.....there hikes do fill up.  Their office is right near the airport.
> 
> Check out the farmer's markets, too.  The biggest is in Hilo.  I know they have it on Saturday; I'm not sure about other days.  But there are smaller ones....we went to one in Waimea where we got some nice lavendar products for gifts, and the one in Kona is next to the Catholic Church, about four days a week.  Good place to get produce, Kona coffee at a little better price...fun to wander around.
> 
> ...




Hilo Farmer's Market is on Saturdays and Wednesdays.  You can combine it with a trip to Akaka Falls (easy trail walk - free) and the Botanical Garden (bring bug spray or wipes).  

Waimea Farmer's Market is only on Saturdays.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 13, 2008)

falmouth3 said:


> I agree, Place of Refuge is great and the snorkeling was fantastic.
> 
> Sue


Another vote for 2-Step
Just north of the Energy park there is a small unknown historical area that was a nice place to visit.


----------



## Mimi (Aug 13, 2008)

Our favorite place to eat when we arrive on The Big Island is Huggos. We often go there for a fish burger while we are waiting to check-in at Kona Coast. In Kona town, we like the Kona Inn and the Kona Canoe Club, owned by the Wind & Sea restaurant chain. All of these restaurants have ocean views. Now for other eateries...We found a new restaurant during our July vacation: Cronies Bar & Grill in Hilo. For special occasions, it's Roy's for me located in Waikoloa Village in the Kings Shopping Center. For less expensive lunches before or after swimming in the Waikoloa area, there is a food court in the new Queen's Shopping Center. We have also been to the Bamboo in Hawi (pronounced Havi). 

Thanks for the tip about the Manta Rays at the Sheridan. That will be added to our "must do" list next July. We love driving up Mauna Kea to star gaze.  Volunteers bring out telescopes at the visitor's center. It is customary to make a small donation. We paid big bucks our first time for the Mauna Kea tour. Since that time, we have driven Saddle Road many times and taken the road at mile marker 29 up to the observation level, which is awesome (as long as there is not a full moon) we made that mistake once. The air is thin on Mauna Kea, which is the tallest mountain in the world, and it is cold--bring shoes and socks, long pants and a jacket or sweatshirt! I agree with the suggestion to purchase Hawaii Revealed books for each Hawaiian island you plan to visit. Not only do these books provide a wealth of information, they are also alot of fun to read!


----------



## lprstn (Aug 13, 2008)

*Preliminary Itenarery*

Hawaii, Itinerary 

Wed. 08/20 
-	Check in to Royal Sea Cliff 
-	Manta Ray Night glowing @ Sheraton (for free) get there by dusk to the Observation deck.
-	Dinner @ Huggo’s @ 75-5828 Kahakai Rd (on beach/romantic)
Thurs. 08/21
-	Breakfast @ Tex Drive for Malasadas!!! 45-690 Pakalana Str, Hwy 69
-	Shopping Day / Beach day -  Kauna  ‘oa Beach @ mauna Kea Beach
-	Dinner @  Kona Brewing Co (fresh made pizza/beer) @ 75-5629 Kuakini Hwy
Fri. 08/22 
-	Hawaii Grand Circle Island Adventure (Bus) $77.15  (Valcano House-lunch, Fern Tree Jungle, Thurston Lava Tub, Waimea ranch lands, Kealakeka Bay, Kailua Town, Jagger Museum, waterfalls at Hamakaua Coast)
-	Dinner @ Paniolo’s on Rt. 19 (hamburger/Mexican food) OR Michealangelo’s for dinner/dancing and water views – Alli Drive 
Sat. 08/23
-	Breakfast @ Aki’s Café @ 75-5699 Alii Drive (Macadami net pankates/ on ocean downtown Kona)
-	Beach day / picnic lunch at Pu’uhonua o Honaunau for free snorkel/ picnic lunch to see turtles/ Natural lava bench
-	Dinner @ Kai (Sheraton Keauhou Resort) (Buffet $45)
Sun. 08/24 
-	Visit Black Sand Beach 
-	Dinner @ Tropics @ 75-5852 Alii Drive (Royal Kona Hotel) $19.95 Buffet
Mon. 08/25
-	Relax day
Tue. 08/26
-	Breakfast @ Tex Drive for Malasadas!!! 45-690 Pakalana Str, Hwy 69
-	Return Flight (Leave Kona @ 10:50pm – Arrive home -Wed. @ 4:25pm


----------



## lprstn (Aug 13, 2008)

*Should I wait to purchase excursions? Or do it online?*

I tried to call the reservation desk at the resort but no one answered.  I see some places online that guarantee to beat the lowest price, but wonder if I can get a better deal by purchasing when I get there.  Especially if I do a tour.  However, my DH stated that he really didn't want to do a tour...  since this is such a short trip.  Therefore I may have to just purchase our excursions. (possibly will only take the bus tour for sure).

Is that helicopter tour worth it?


----------



## rsnash (Aug 13, 2008)

I loved the helicopter tour, but we did it on Maui, I think, rather than Kona. My husband was the one really looking forward to it, and I gave him the window seat. Meanwhile, he got scared from the heights and I had such a big long hard grin on my face, my cheeks hurt afterwards!

 If you opt out of the bus tour, you can add the free tour of the coffee plantation I recommended above. If you are a coffee drinker it is fascinating. I'm not, but I still found it interesting, the tasting was educational, the mac nuts were the best ever, and the drive too and from and lunch at a local cafe afterwards, was well worth it.


----------



## Dave*H (Aug 13, 2008)

lprstn said:


> - What are a MUST do, since we won't be coming here again soon?


As suggested by others, the biggest MUST do is buy and read The Big Island Revealed.  Everybody has different interests.  If you want to make the most out of YOUR trip, you need to do the research up front and plan activities of interest to YOU.

That said, on my last trip, I thoroughly enjoyed a couple of activities not really recommended by the book.  The star gazing at the Mauna Kea visitor center was staffed by a couple of very enthusiastic volunteers and the view of the sky was amazing.  However, the drive back down saddle road in the dark and fog was a little crazy.  I also enjoyed the hike from the Mauna Loa weather observatory up to Mauna Loa crater although the rest of my family was less enthusiastic.

Have fun!


----------



## daventrina (Aug 14, 2008)

lprstn said:


> Is that helicopter tour worth it?


We never book a flight that we can't cancel if WE don't like the weather and we check the night before and in the morning...


lprstn said:


> Hawaii, Itinerary
> -    Manta Ray Night glowing @ Sheraton (for free) get there by dusk to the Observation deck.


That may be a little early


lprstn said:


> Hawaii, Itinerary
> -    Visit Black Sand Beach


 Doesn't the Hawaii Grand Circle Island Adventure stop at the "Black Sand Beach"?  Unless you mean the Black Sand Beach north of Kona...


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 14, 2008)

lprstn said:


> -	Dinner @  Kona Brewing Co (fresh made pizza/beer) @ 75-5629



Great itinerary - be sure you check out the daily special at Kona Brewing Co.  It's a big slice of pizza and a big salad for around $7 - a really good deal.


----------



## AJ_25 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas we will be on the Big Island on the 21st.


----------



## lynne (Aug 14, 2008)

*A Free Concert*

August 24, 2008
HULIHE'E PALACE MONTHLY SUNDAY CONCERT SERIES AND VILLAGE STROLL - KAILUA-KONA
Free Hawaiian Music Concert featuring the Merrie Monarchs men's glee club and dancing by the halau of Etua Lopez on the Palace's South Lawn at 4 p.m., presented by the Daughters of Hawaii. Bring your own beach mat or chair. AFTER the Concert, stroll thru Kailua Village, enjoy outdoor cafe's and restaurants, local musicians & artists. Alii Drive will be closed to traffic from 3:30-7pm. Special kama'aina pricing at participating restaurants & merchants. Stroll sponsored by the Kona-Kohala Chamber of Commerce, Destination Kona Coast, Kailua Village Business Improvement District, and Kailua Village Merchants Association. For more info about the Palace concert, email hulihee@ilhawaii.net. For info about the Village Stroll, email info@kona-kohala.com 

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## philemer (Aug 15, 2008)

lprstn said:


> Hawaii, Itinerary
> ...
> Mon. 08/25
> -	Relax day
> ...



Are you REALLY going to drive all the way up to Honokaa on Tuesday just for greasy, fattening donuts? That's a LONG way to go for hundreds of calories. How about combining this with a trip down Waipio Valley? We took a van trip thru the valley but you can also take a horse drawn wagon. That would be a good last day.   I've had the malasadas and they are good but NOT worth a special trip. Go down into the Waipio Valley.


----------



## lprstn (Aug 15, 2008)

lynne said:


> August 24, 2008
> HULIHE'E PALACE MONTHLY SUNDAY CONCERT SERIES AND VILLAGE STROLL - KAILUA-KONA
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!



Thanks Lynne for the tip!  I booked our excursions early and good thing I did, they don't offer them on the weekend   So I had to move around some items on my plans and this fits right in.  Thanks so much as I could have missed this free opportunity.


----------



## moonlightgraham (Aug 15, 2008)

Make sure to post a review on the Royal Sea Cliff when you return! I'm still trying to decide whether to stay there or at Kona Hawaiian Village for our trip next April. I've stayed at KHV before and loved the old Hawaiian theme of the place, but also would like to have an oceanside pool to hangout like the one at RSC.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 15, 2008)

moonlightgraham said:


> Make sure to post a review on the Royal Sea Cliff when you return! I'm still trying to decide whether to stay there or at Kona Hawaiian Village for our trip next April. I've stayed at KHV before and loved the old Hawaiian theme of the place, but also would like to have an oceanside pool to hangout like the one at RSC.



I've stayed at both and like each for different reasons.

If you really want an oceanside pool, I think you'll be disappointed in the pools (there are two small ones) at Royal Sea Cliff.  First, they aren't really oceanside and second, as I recall the saltwater pool was largely in the shade in the mid to late afternoon.  The pools at KHV are much nicer!!

As far as the rooms and space, the 2BR unit we had at RSC was larger, much more spacious, than the KHV 2BR unit we were in.  I also didn't care for the bath set up in the master br in KHV, whereas the master "suite" at RSC was huge with a truly separate (also huge) bathroom.  In fact, in our unit, there was a double shower (two shower heads on opposite walls of the shower/tub) jacuzzi tub. 

You can't beat the closer walking location of KHV however, if you want to walk down into the village of Kaulia Kona. 

In any event, it's Hawaii.  It probably won't suck either place you choose to stay!

ADDED:  Here is the link to my IgoUgo review on Royal Sea Cliff:  http://www.igougo.com/journal-j49633-Kona-My_Return_to_Kona.html#1297757


----------

